# Meerforellen auf "Sicht"



## Skorpion (17. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

Da ich letztens einen Super Angel Tag  an der Ostsee erlebt habe wollte ich euch mal einige Bilder  zeigen und ein paar Zeilen dazu schreiben.


Also, vor ein paar Tagen sollte es  mal wieder zum Angel an die Küste gehen. Ein Blick ins Internet, die Bedingungen waren günstig, der Wind stimmte und alles sah echt viel versprechend aus. Ich habe mir gedacht, wenn du jetzt nicht los fährst dann wirst du bestimmt was verpassen. Gesagt getan. Schnell alles zusammen gepackt und los geht`s.
Am Wasser angekommen, habe ich festgestellt das es endlich wieder Wärmer geworden ist.
Keine Tausend Klamotten mehr  anziehen, Schluss mit dem Zwiebel-Anzieh-Prinzip (lach)
Und so stand ich das erste Mal in diesem Jahr nur in Jeans und einem Sweatshirt am Wasser.








Aber ich bin ja schließlich nicht gekommen um am Ufer zu stehen. Ich wollte nach einigen Wochen Pause  endlich wieder angeln. Schnell in die Wattbüx gesprungen und ab geht`s in die  Ostssee.
Nach ein paar Schritten im Wasser wollte ich erstmal ein paar Würfe im Uferbereich machen. Einmal nach links geworfen, dann noch  mal nach recht und dann noch ein lockerer  Wurf gerade aus – schaue dabei auf das Wasser direkt vor mir und stoppe plötzlich den Wurf ab. Denn was sehe ich da
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  – eine Rückenflosse schaut aus dem Wasser und bewegt sich locker hin und her. Ich dachte das kann nicht wahr sein. Direkt vor mir steht eine Meerforelle. Ich war wie gelähmt und habe erstmal eine Zeitlang den Fisch beobachtet. Ich weiß nicht wie lange ich da so stand, vielleicht  3 bis 4 Minuten. Auf jeden Fall frage irgendwann   mein Kollege der weiter rechts von mir stand (und nichts von dem ganzen  mitbekommen hat):
:“ was machst du da, warum fischt du nicht“ 

Man! in diesen Augenblick habe ich erst die Lage erkannt und bin aus dem Starsinn erwacht. :q 
Ich sagte nur “Wolfgang, direkt vor mir steht ne Mefo im Wasser“ , „ ja dann werfe, worauf wartest du denn“ 
Und ich machte einen Wurf ca. 6 m hinter den Fisch. Nach 3-4 Umdrehungen sah ich plötzlich wie sich die Forelle drehte und Richtung Köder schwamm. Ca 1 Meter von meinem Wobbler entfernt schießt sie wie eine Rakete nach vorne und verbeißt sich in den Köder. Sie reißt mir fast die Rute aus der Hand und nimmt sofort Schnur. Meter um Meter schwimmt sie Richtung offenes Wasser. Ich bekomme einen Adrenalin Schub wie ich ihn noch nie beim Angel hatte. Ich rufe ganz laut siiiiiiitztttttt. Die Meerforelle zieht wie ein Torpedo nach vorne meine Matrix Rute ist in einem U–Bogen gespannt,  erst jetzt merke ich mit welchem Kaliber ich hier tu tun habe. Der Fisch zieht und zieht die Schnur von der Rolle, ich stelle die Bremse etwas härter dann stoppt sie endlich und springt zu hälfte aus dem Wasser. „man was für ein Fisch“ höre ich nur von der Seite. Der Drill beginnt. Ich merke die Mefo will kein Stück Richtung Ufer, also Bremse gelockert und sofort gibt meine Rolle diesen unvergesslichen Geräusch einer ablaufenden Bremse von sich. Mein Puls ist auf 200 ich weiß ganz genau, daß es meine größte Meerforelle ist. Der Kampf dauert sehr lange. Ich merke in der Schnur wie sie versucht mit dem Kopf an den Steinen zu reiben. Erster Gedanke war“ die Schnur reißt gleich“ Es nutzt nichts sie muss raus in Flache Wasser sonst geht der Traum-Fisch verloren.

Ich versuche mich nach hinten zu bewegen. Endlich kommt der Fisch mit. Ich kürbel schnell ein. Dann sehe ich die Forelle endlich wieder direkt vor mir. Aber ans Keschern ist nicht zu denken, immer wieder wilde Fluchten, ich mach die Bremse mal auf mal zu. Meine rechte Hand wird Müde und ich muss die Rute in die Linke hand nehmen. Mann kann diesen Augenblick nicht in Wörtern wieder geben, aber ich hatte noch nie einen besseren Drill erlebt.
Endlich kommt sie hoch und schnappt Luft, sie wird schwächer. Ich drill die Mefo vor meine Füße und kann sie erfolgreich Keschern. “juhu“  |laola: ein Schrei geht durch die ganze Küste. 
Ich dreh mich um und sehe eine Gruppe Touristen die an der Kante der Steilküste das ganze beobachtet hat. Sie riefen mir zu „PETRI HEIL“  ich habe zurück gerufen „petri dank“, in diesem Augenblick war ich der glücklichste Mensch auf Erden  :l 

Am Ufer angekommen hat es ne ganze Weile gedauert bis ich mich beruhigt habe und mein Adrenalinspiegel wieder gesunken ist.
Erst dann habe ich richtig  begriffen was für eine schöne Meerforelle ich da gefangen hab.















Mit einen breiten grinsen im Gesicht hab ich erstmal ne Pause gemacht. 
Ich war so was von Zufrieden, dass ich schon gar nicht mehr angeln wollte.
Ich habe den Tag genossen und schaute gemütlich auf das weite offene Meer. 
Auf einmal – wie aus dem nichts- sprang ein Fisch mit dem ganzen Körper aus dem Meer.
Ich dachte das kann nicht wahr sein. Schon wieder ne Mefo.
Schnell rannte ich ins Wasser. Machte einen ca. 30 Meter langen Wurf Richtung Fisch  und nach ein paar Umdrehungen merke ich  einen Biss. Angehauen und sitzt. Da hab ich nur noch laut gelacht. 
Ich wollte es einfach nicht glauben, dass ich schon wieder eine Meerforelle dran hatte. 
Diese war nicht so stark(vielleicht kam mir das nur so vor nach dem anderen Drill) und ich könnte sie nach kurzer Zeit ausdrillen und Keschern. 









Mein Kollege der ca. 30 m weiter rechts stand war einfach nur Fassungslos. „Man wie machst du das“. Ich habe nur gelacht, denn es war wirklich unglaublich was ich da erlebt habe. Ich sagte nur „das sind Meerforellen auf  Sicht“.

Es was meine größte Meerforelle. Später am Parkplatz haben sich einige Angler versammelt und wir haben den Fisch gewogen. Die Wage hat knapp 5 kg gezeigt. :l 

Manchmal muss man auch ein wenig Glück haben und an diesem Tag hatte ich verdammt viel davon. Und dafür liebe ich die Meerforellen Angelei, denn du weißt nie was dich erwartet.....






Viele Grüße

Martin


----------



## HAL9000 (17. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Hey Skorpion,
konnte den Fisch schon auf J.Strehlows Seite bewundern.
Toller Fisch!!!
Gruß aus FL


----------



## Seatrout (17. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Meinen Glückwunsch!!!!
Von so einer träume ich auch noch.
5kg., man is das ein Fisch!!

Petri und Gruß Seatrout


----------



## Beifänger (17. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Moin Skorpion!
Klasse Story, herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesen schönen Fischen.

Tight Lines
Beifänger


----------



## Haeck (17. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

*WOW * martin, schönes tier und super bericht, der mich so richtig berauscht hat ca. 150 er puls, wahnsinn !
weiter so !!!

mfg

haeck


----------



## testing (17. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Spannender Bericht, Schöne Fische.

Danke und Glückwunsch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


testing


----------



## Blauortsand (17. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

#6  #6  #6


----------



## gerwinator (17. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

moin,
wow! schöne fische,petri  #6 
(auch super fisch von jelle in dem andern thread.. nur ma so nebenbei,hab aber vergessn da zu posten ... #h )
das was mir als erstes durchn kopp ging als ich das foto von der großen gesehen habe, ist das es ne refo is... |kopfkrat  weil die sieht ja sehr bullig aus...da aber noch keiner den einwand gemeldet hat, geh ich nu auch von ner mefo aus  :q 

auf jedenfall petri heil  |wavey:


----------



## Schweißsocke (18. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

|jump:|jump:
Waaaahnsinn!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Klasse Bericht, klasse Bilder, da sieht man mal wieder wie schön Angeln sein kann und was man dabeialles erleben kann (von wegen Fisch der tausend Würfe) ))
Den Bericht und die Bilder hätte ich auch grene für unser Mag (www.Anglerpraxis.de).
Setz Dich mal mit mir in Verbindung.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Hi Skorpion !

Gratulation zu den tollen Fischen- und 3x den hier: #6 #6 #6 für die geile Story... sowas will ich ab sofort jeden Morgen lesen - da fällt das aufstehen gleich viel leichter :q


----------



## Zanderkisser (18. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Skorpion !
> 
> Gratulation zu den tollen Fischen- und 3x den hier: #6 #6 #6 für die geile Story... sowas will ich ab sofort jeden Morgen lesen - da fällt das aufstehen gleich viel leichter :q


 
Stimmt Franzl,super geschriebener Bericht mit tollen Foto´s!!!#6 #6 

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Queequeg (18. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Gratulation zu den Fischen!!! |schild-g . Und super spannender Bericht, beim lesen hatte ich das Gefühl selbst im Wasser zu stehen.



Gruß und Petri Queequeg


----------



## Broesel (18. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Also dat ja nun echt Stil, feister Fisch...einfach genial und Danke für die tolle Story... #6 

PS: Ich komm langsam mit dem Häkeln schon recht gut klar...   :q


----------



## theactor (18. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Hi,

ach komm - hör doch auf! Die sind gar nich echt! Solche Fische gibts gar nich  :l  :k  |wavey: 
Absoluter Wahnsinn! 
herzlichen Glückwunsch zu solchen Traumfischen! 
Ach -- jetzt kann ich auch verstehen, warum Du mal "Abwechslung" brauchst    #6 

 |wavey:


----------



## Little (18. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Hey Skorpion...

megageiler Berich und sensationeller Fisch... ein dickes PEEEEEEETRIIIII....

ein wirklich toller Fang und super Bericht..... gerne mehr davon ;-)

Aaaach....zu gern würde ich jetzt im Wasser stehen.

Viele Grüße

Little


----------



## Fischbox (18. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Neee watt is datt geil |uhoh: . Eine Wahnsinnsaktion hast Du da abgezogen #6  #6  #6 . Starker Beicht und wunderschöne Fotos von einem einmaligen Erlebnis.
Kaum zu glauben. Ein fettes "Petri Heil" von mir #6 !


----------



## MFGI (18. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Moin Skorpion,

Glückwunsch zur Traumforelle #6 
Ich hoffe, daß Du dieses mal genug Zigaretten dabei hattest.....  
Übrigens habe ich nach der 66 er eine Woche lang keinen Stich mehr bekommen... :c


----------



## Frango (18. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Der absolute Megahammer....:q
ich bin echt beeindruckt. An Deinem Küstenabenteuer stimmt ja einfach alles, konnte die berauschenden Glücksmomente Deines beschriebenen Drills (Echtzeit vielleicht zehn Minuten, gefühlte Zeit sicher drei Stunden) nur zu gut nachvollziehen. Leider nur noch nicht beim Mefo-Angeln. Für mich entpuppte sich die gute Trutta mittlerweile als Fisch der 8000 :cWürfe! Aber was solls, Donnerstag gehts wieder mal für zwei Tage an die Küste (Rerik) und nach Deinem Bericht bin ich doppelt motiviert!! (Sind dann schon 300%)
Glückwunsch und Grüße #h
Frango


----------



## Marcus van K (18. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

1A Fische und Saugute Story
besten Dank Skorpion #6 #6 #6 

MFG Marcus


----------



## Dorschi (18. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Hammer- Fische! Meinen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Meine Fresse......Traumtrutte vom Kopf bis Schwanz #6#6#6#6. Suuuuper Bericht, als wenn ich daneben war...... Astrein...Dickes *Petri Heil!!!!*


----------



## Rausreißer (18. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Schöner Bericht,
das macht doch Spaß zu lesen, alter Falter. Ich hau mich Weg #6  #6 

Gernot #h


----------



## havkat (18. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Tjä Skorpion!

Wenn´s läuft, dann läufts nä? 

Feine Fische das! #6

Wegen so watt mache ich die ersten Würfe *immer* vom Ufer aus.


----------



## Mefo (18. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Super Fische die du  da auf die Schuppen gelegt hast auch dein Bericht  #6 
Weiter so.


----------



## Meerforelle (18. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

MOin Skorpion|wavey: 

Einfach nur unglaublich!!!!
Wie groß war dit Trutte denn?
das muss ein Drill gewesen sein!!
Danke für dden Bericht!!#6 #6 
Gruß Meerforelle


----------



## Gnilftz (18. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Wie geil is dat denn??? #6  #6  #6 

Den Bericht lese ich mir doch gleich noch mal durch!  #r 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## nobel (18. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Habe lange nicht so einen spannenden Krimi gelesen !

Glückwunsch zu diesen tollen Fischen !


----------



## Waveman (18. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Da fehlen einem ja echt die Worte ... Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Traumfisch.#6
Gruss
waveman


----------



## mefohunter84 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Hey Martin,  #h 

haste dir wirklich viel Mühe gegeben mit dem Bericht.  #6 
Ergebnis 1 A!  #6 
Jetzt wartet noch die ü 80 auf dich.  :q 
Und wo?  ;+ 
Na wo schon!!!  :q   #6


----------



## Skorpion (18. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Danke für die vielen Glückwunsche zum Fang.  |rotwerden  Ich freue mich, daß es euch Spaß gemacht hat den Bericht zu lesen.  :g 
Normalerweise bin ich kein großer Berichtschreiber, aber als ich diesen hier geschrieben habe, hatte  ich das Gefühl  die ganze Aktion noch mal zu erleben. 



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> ach komm - hör doch auf! Die sind gar nich echt!



alles nur Plastikfische.   Ich baue gerade  eine Ü-80 Attrappe, dann gibt es einen neuen Bericht  :q


----------



## theactor (18. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

HI,

das ist das Schöne am Board: die Mitfreude  #6  #6 



> Ich baue gerade eine Ü-80 Attrappe, dann gibt es einen neuen Bericht


Also,ahm.. ich  würde mich gerne bereiterklären und mitkommen, um die Ü-80"Attrappe" dann zu fangen , zu halten...    :g  :k  

 |wavey:


----------



## Marcel1409 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

#6  Bomberbericht - Bombenfische!!!
Glückwunsch zum deiner(n) Silbergranaten. Hast denn zeit am Donnerstag?


----------



## Skorpion (18. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

ja hab ich #6 ich lass mich morgen bei dir mal blicken :g


----------



## Marcel1409 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Ok, dann kannst du mir auch den Trick verraten  :q !!!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (19. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*



> Normalerweise bin ich kein großer Berichtschreiber, aber als ich diesen hier geschrieben habe, hatte ich das Gefühl die ganze Aktion noch mal zu erleben.



Hast Du prima gemacht #6 , ich denke mal von Diesem Erlebnis wirst Du noch lange zehren!

So was möchte ich auch mal erleben #t


----------



## Reisender (19. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Das ist der Stoff aus dem Filme werden !!!! 

Petri Heil...|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Schwede 11 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Was für ein Bericht!!!!!! 
Schöne Fische und ein Dickes Petri Heil!! #6  #6 

MFG Timo


----------



## symphy (19. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Klasse Bericht und noch bessere Fische ...........#6 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Norgefahrer (19. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Mega geiler Bericht  #6  ,dass nimmt einen ja völlig mit,mein Puls ist allein beim Lesen schon auf 200 gestiegen    als ich dann noch die Bilder sah,war es da, *DASS ANGELFIEBER *   :q  Ich glaub ich fahr auch mal an die Ostsee


----------



## oh-nemo (19. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Moin Skorpion #h
Da hast Du ja nen Tag erwischt #6
Klasse Bericht,einmalige Fische #6
Wie Rolf schon sagt Bh ist n tolles Revier :m
....ich will auch..... :q


----------



## Skorpion (19. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

ja dann komm doch irgendwann mal mit  Rolf sagte mir das du schon öfters mit wolltest, hat aber nie so richtig geklappt.
Wir haben in dieser Saison schon etliche Mefos auf die Schuppen gelegt, bald ist nix mehr da :q


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Genau Martin so ist`s, aber der Jörg wollte ja immer nicht auf mich hören.     :q 
Das hat er jetzt davon, keine ü 70.  :q   :q   :q


----------



## oh-nemo (20. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

@Rolf,vielleicht schwimmt ja noch der "Geist" Deiner 84er da irgendwo rum :q


----------



## seatrout61 (20. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Mittendrin statt nur dabei - da fiebert man ja richtig mit.
Super Bericht und schöne Fische.


----------



## ex-elbangler (20. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Das ist ja ein hammer Fisch,

Saugeiler Bericht, mir lief´s eiskalt den Rücken runter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Ich sag ja immer: müssen auch Fische da sein sonst beißt trotz aller Bemühungen nichts ! 
So stelle ich mir das Meerforellenangeln eigentlich vor!  :g  
Dicke Gratulation für so einen Glückstag - 2 Würfe 2 Forellen!  :q


----------



## Awel (24. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Respekt! 
Super-Story und Super-Fische!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Ich habe den Bericht jetzt zum dritten Mal gelesen und schüttel immer noch fassungslos den Kopf...


----------



## Trollvater (24. April 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Habe lange nicht so einen spannenden Bericht gelesen !

meinen Glückwunsch zu diesen tollen Fischen.wo wurden sie gefangen ??


----------



## HD4ever (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Glückwunsch Skorpion zu dem super Bericht und dem Traumfang !!!!  #v|schild-g


----------



## sunny (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Mensch Skorpie, sehe gerade erst dein Bericht. Weltklasse geschrieben und was für ne Mefo :l . Dickes fettes Petri #6  #6 .

Jetzt ist das mit dem Arbeiten heute auch wieder gelaufen #d .

sunny #h


----------



## gerstmichel (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Gelungen gelungen, der Bericht, der mir den Puls ebenfalls nach oben trieb und die beiden schönen Fische. :m 
Obschon die zweite ziemlich mickrig aussieht, so neben der ersten, wird man da nicht in Versuchung gebracht die kleine wieder zu releasen? :q 

Wo war denn das? ;+ 

Ich auch MeFo fangen will !!:c


----------



## Anglerfreunde (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

....meinen Vorschreibern kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Leider ist mir so ein "Brummer" noch nicht an meine Köder gesprungen. 

Petri Heil 

Kay  :m


----------



## goeddoek (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

|schild-g  zu so einem Fang !

Alle Achtung   #6  #r 

So einen will ich auch fangen, wenn ich groß bin  :q 
Vielleicht klappt's ja diesen Herbst auf Angelland   die 60er Grenze zu überschreiten  |supergri


----------



## BodenseeRudi (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Dieses Frühjahr Anfang April auf Langeland  konnte ich ähnliches erleben.
Ich war an einem mir vorher völlig unbekannten Strand den ich aber schon im Vorfeld über einschlägige Luftfotos auserkoren hatte. Vorallem des großen Riffs wegen.Das idyllische Strandhaus im Wald  dürfte nur Langelandkenner bekannt sein. Der Fußmarsch vom Parkplatz  bis zum Riff  war schon außergewöhnlich lang und ich bin nicht lauffaul. Vorallem mit der Aussicht das dieser "Hotspot" nicht allzuhäufig befischt wird. Den Weg dorthin verkürzte ich mit Würfen  stets das Wasser nur bis zum Knöchel denn große Steine waren in ufernähe.Aber keine Forelle. Dann das angepeilte Riff. So 15.00 Uhr. Sehr viele Steine vor mir und viel Kraut. Da muß doch eine Forelle stehen. Weit werfen brauchst du nicht also den kleinen grünen Salty dran da wo vorgestern die schöne Regenbogen drauf ging. Schön über das Riff geworfen ohne große Erwartungen.
Dann am Ende vom Riff 15 Meter vor mir !! ! ein silberner Körper halb aus dem Wasser stürzt sich auf den Wobbler, aber daneben.Kurze Denkpause.  Also zweiter Wurf an gleiche Stelle schön langsam  und ................................ Wumm.Heftiger Anschlag wegen der kurzen Distanz. Die sitzt. Eine äußerst schön pralle 50er kommt in den Kescher. Wie lange bleibt dies ein Geheimplatz ?


----------



## Gnilftz (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

Na spätestens jetzt, werden viele den Fünenführer studieren...   

Greetz & Petri

Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf "Sicht"*

einfach nur spitze.!!!!


----------

